

Charles River Ventures Trolling for Startups on Facebook - smysore
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/26/charles-river-ventures-trolling-for-startups-on-facebook/
6% for 100k vs. 6% for 10-20k
======
davi
Trawling.

~~~
smysore
I actually think that in this case the word trolling is more appropriate. If
Charles River were "trawling" they would be conducting an extensive search to
look for what they want. If they are "trolling," they are using bait to see
what comes along.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_>(angling)
<http://www.wordorigins.org/index.php/forums/viewthread/440/>

But, I hadn't actually heard the word "trawling" before -- thanks.

~~~
davi
I get what you're saying, but I still think it's a misuse of trolling due to
conflation w/ trawling.

Even if I am 'right', though, I will be wrong in a few decades if enough
people continue make this mistake. (Usage = correctness.)

~~~
smysore
hah. well it's a good thing you're correcting people on YC then! :)

